# Homoeomma sp. "Blue"



## becca81 (Oct 8, 2006)

My small female molted last night and I thought I'd share some pictures.

Began the molt mat yesterday morning, finished by yesterday evening, then molted around midnight or so.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice shots as usual Becca.  Finding a male of this species seems to be difficult.


----------

